# Picked up a pretty good size partial collection today.



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

Apparently they have a lot more for sale but haven't gone through it yet. I bought a very large collection today thought pretty cheap. It's too late for me to upload pictures. I'm going to have a good bit of stuff that i'm not keeping for sale. Being that I got a good deal on this collection and I want to move it fast, I'm basically going to list this stuff with you making a REASONABLE offer, just to move the stuff i'm not keeping.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

I'll upload some pics and stuff by this weekend. I'm about to pass out. I had to take 2 trips to get this stuff, it all wouldn't fit in my mustang.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

So a reasonable offer would be one that is higher then what you paid for it then right?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gc53dfgc said:


> So a reasonable offer would be one that is higher then what you paid for it then right?



No it would be lower.:laugh:


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I didn't know if he just wanted to get what he paid back and a little extra to make the merchindise move real fast or if he wanted close to what every other seller has wanted or sold it for to get the most out of it and make it move slower.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gc53dfgc said:


> I didn't know if he just wanted to get what he paid back and a little extra to make the merchindise move real fast or if he wanted close to what every other seller has wanted or sold it for to get the most out of it and make it move slower.



As he is buying a lot, by piecing it, out I am sure he will get his money back plus get what he wants to keep for free.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

big ed said:


> As he is buying a lot, by piecing it, out I am sure he will get his money back plus get what he wants to keep for free.



This... I'm keeping a lot of this stuff though.

They had the stuff for sale on craigslist with no pictures for 500 with not much information. I called and asked for her to send me pictures. She sent me pictures of some of the engines and I offered her 350, she said Yes. but that wasn't all the items. Once I got there, I seen half of what I bought and paid for it. It took me 2 trips in my mustang to get it all. I Gave her a extra 50 bucks just because I felt like I was ripping them off. They were really happy to sell it though and get the space in the garage. They said there will be much more and wanted to know if I wanted contacted again for more of it , I said yes.

There is 2 boxes of scenery , the boxes are shown, they are full of buildings and stuff, one of the other boxes is full of ho scale stuff. and of course you can see all the 027



The stuff I sell, i'll sell cheap, but it's got to be worth me going to the post office on a saturday, i'm not going to drive to the post office and pay for shipping, not getting anything out of it. I work 10 hours a day and get paid decent money, I don't really want to drive to the post office. LoL 

There is also a big box full of atlas brass g guage track

They also said they had already sold a lot of it on ebay. This wasn't even a dint in the collection.



http://s857.photobucket.com/albums/ab140/x_doug_x/New train stuff/?albumview=slideshow
Heres a slideshow of some of it.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

These are for sale


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It looks like you got a good deal and future prospects.:thumbsup:

Don't get mad, but your pictures are fairly dark. 
I guess you will take better ones when you sell them?

What are you going to keep O stuff or HO? I remember you saying you were getting out of one scale...but then changed your mind?

You know that you can get free boxes from the post office? Delivered to you.
And then when you ship they will come and pick them up, free. Just takes a phone call.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

I don't know if they do or not, but our carrier said it costs extra for them to pick the stuff up here. Not to mention, usually the priority flat rate boxes cost more than packaging them in a non flat rate box. 


The pictures aren't all dark. I took them with my phone. It's usually pretty good. You can get a idea of what's there though. LoL

I'm keeping some 027 and ho. When I make a actual for sale thread, i'll take better pictures of the stuff i'm selling. There is too much of it for me to go through and take pictures of rite now. LoL....


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I guess the above pictures were not there when I posted.

Do you have double of the same trains or is that the same picture twice?

What is the number on the steam engines above? Lionel?

The ones that are dark are in your link.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

big ed said:


> I guess the above pictures were not there when I posted.
> 
> Do you have double of the same trains or is that the same picture twice?
> 
> ...




same trains just different picture. If they are dark in the link, don't worry about it. The stuff I post up for sale will be clear. Pictures are only to give people a idea of what all I got. I got a great deal  Makes me happy. I've dreamed about getting deals like this before.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

x_doug_x said:


> I don't know if they do or not, but our carrier said it costs extra for them to pick the stuff up here. Not to mention, usually the priority flat rate boxes cost more than packaging them in a non flat rate box.
> 
> 
> The pictures aren't all dark. I took them with my phone. It's usually pretty good. You can get a idea of what's there though. LoL
> ...


That is what I figured about the pictures.

Yes my post office will ship you boxes and pick them up with a phone call all free as they get your business that way. 
I think that is just for priority mail boxes.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

x_doug_x said:


> I don't know if they do or not, but our carrier said it costs extra for them to pick the stuff up here.


That has to be a mistake. Free pickup if you have at least one Priority Mail or better package is free nationwide. If they deliver mail, they pickup. This is a universal USPS requirement, local offices don't get to make that call.



> Not to mention, usually the priority flat rate boxes cost more than packaging them in a non flat rate box.


You can get the standard Priority Mail boxes from the PO for nothing, as well as the tape for Priority Mail.


----------

